# Cats are ..............



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The cat lovers on the forum will remember "replacement cat", the cat that came to live with me some 18 months ago, after Twink passed away. Her given name was Millie she was my late sister in laws cat. She lived with Rowena's mum until illness meant I had to look after her.

Sadly, she died in my hands last Thursday. I should be used to it after thirty three years, and I may yet still be. My breath isn't being held.

There was another cat, one that didn't own me, but respected my kindness.

His name (according to his collar) was "Alfi".

　

A tomcat, who knew what a cat flap was, who knocked upon it when he was in need of grub.

I heard a tapping at the flap one morning, opened the door and found a very muddy and dishevelled cat.

　

He wasn't mine but he needed something and the only thing I might give him was unwanted cat food, and so I did. I had to keep him away from my cats, to protect them, he was a big tomcat, despite his emaciation. You understand?

He got better after being fed daily, with cat food and bit of my chicken dinners. :whistling:

He was a true tomcat, always off to fight his wars and he rarely stayed with us.

On one particular day, a hefty tomcat jumped on my knee and started to purr like he felt part of a family. The shock on my face was remarkable, it was reported. There were tears.

Alfi was renamed "Barry", but he didn't stay with us very much. He went off to be a man cat again.

I heard a knock at the cat lap, a month or so later, and there was Barry, looking very hungry and nervous.

He was fed to his fill and bid farewell.

　

I haven't seen him since.

　

At least I know how Millie ended. :wink:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

We had a seemingly endless number of cats on the farm over the years. Some visited, some stayed, but most lived their entire lives on the farm. I literally can't begin to remember all of them. The population started growing exponentially as subdivisions were built in the area around our farm. My mother finally had a dozen or so of them spayed to stop the cycle. The last of that line, Margret/Margaret(?), moved to the new farm with us in 2004, and died back during 2007. I recall, it wasn't long after I'd had transplant surgery that I had to dig the hole.

Later,
William


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Having very recently lost Alice, who died in my arms too, a very much loved furry member of our family and one that was part of a succession that have given so much love and pleasure over my life, I feel for you. Every one always has a distinct personality and like all pets of whatever type, can teach us so much about ourselves while they are here. Unashamedly I'm posting her picture again, she was probably the biggest softie ever, next to me that is.....


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Noodle says hello, Bonkers is elsewhere either fur spreading or carpet destroying. Neither show any real interest in horology.

Des.


----------



## matts (Apr 17, 2009)

Cats are .... usually asleep, well Ivy is, but at 26 years old she's allowed to be. Hamper comes out every Christmas and is the favourite spot until about now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Love stories and pictures above..

here is my Charlie,,, 16.5 years young .. fab stories to tell .. but

Just recently had him tested and we have found out he is diabetic... bless him, so very expensive but worth it ... we have progress and may even get to the stage for getting him off insulin !!

Charlie x


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Sulie said:


> Love stories and pictures above..
> 
> here is my Charlie,,, 16.5 years young .. fab stories to tell .. but
> 
> ...


 Some fine feline pictures shown here today........ :thumbsup:

One of my daughter's twin cat's is diabetic (inject twice a day) and he's fine, he hops on my lap for his jab with no trouble (he knows he will get a treat).

Took 3-4 weeks to regulate his insulin dose, I frequently have to care for them when the heir hunters are off on a jollie :bash:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

matts said:


> Cats are .... usually asleep, well Ivy is, but at 26 years old she's allowed to be.


 Bloody hell, 26? :swoon: I thought Gypsy was doing well at 21...










:biggrin:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

And this is Bonkers trying to look all innocent. Sisters and 18, vet says all well so far ...

Des.


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> Some fine feline pictures shown here today........ :thumbsup:
> 
> One of my daughter's twin cat's is diabetic (inject twice a day) and he's fine, he hops on my lap for his jab with no trouble (he knows he will get a treat).
> 
> Took 3-4 weeks to regulate his insulin dose, I frequently have to care for them when the heir hunters are off on a jollie :bash:


 Good to know  I hope the best for him .. taking a bit longer for Charlie to get it right... but fingers crossed

Cheers

Sulie


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Hector, the Scottish mild cat, when he was about 19. Saved him when he was about 3 weeks old, hand reared and thought he was "human" as he never did "cat things".


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

It's the sneaky squirrels you need to look out for.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Out last feline family member shortly before her demise (about 20 ?)

I'm sure you will agree.......cat with style. :biggrin:

'MITZI'


----------



## matts (Apr 17, 2009)

so, this thread would appear to demonstrate that cats rule forums as well as the rest of the Internet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

What is that bump in my bed?










It`s Janie (12 years old), aka Lady Janie, aka The Science Officer (due to her curiosity )









She often likes to take a different view of the world & her favourite activity is - Getting up to Stuff! :biggrin:









Janie`s twin sister, Jackie is a very cultured lady, she enjoys listening to Classic FM. We tried Radio 4 but she kept walking away, I got the feeling she considered it too stuffy

















& last, but by no means least, we have Molly (aka The Prime Cat), she`s 18 years old & has her own fan club of which Jackie, Janie, Caroline & myself are members.










She`s a very quiet & unassuming lady but definitely The Boss


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The cat pictures have cheered me up a little, and so have the dog pictures. :yes:

We've lost three Humans and two cats in the last four years, its been interesting.

We are buying my oldest friends house at the moment, the problem is that I may have to inherit his cat. :laugh:

The cat "Tuesday" doesn't like the two dogs that the family acquired, but she loves me to bits. I'm buying a new house with "benefits".

Some home owners leave curtains and carpets, I get the incumbent cat!

Not that I'm complaining, we are old friends. The only problem is that we are both past our prime.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I forgot to mention that Janie is an agent of the FBI (Feline Bureau Of Investigations), then again aren`t most cats? :laugh:


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Plod before he left us, a psychopathic mass murderer with a heart of gold. Should have worn a leather jacket and earrings, still missed.

These two have moved in and have a drug habit... seems we always attract the strange ones:


----------



## robvfr400 (Jan 4, 2017)

Its nice to know that there's always cat lovers knocking about on social media. My first cat 'Amber' lived till she was 20 odd until one day where she got a clot which made het rear legs not work (apparently its quite common in cats), then we had Kipper who unfortunately got hit by a car and now we have Cindy (aka Cinders) who survived a house fire and after numerous re-homings settled with us! She's slowly but surely got comfortable and Is now very much at home!


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Here's our Rocky :biggrin:










Once the toughest on the block but at 10... still top cat


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Did someone say there were cats here?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Rowena collected Millie's ashes from the vets today, cat ashes in a very small, posh box. I'll add it to the others we have in the house, that makes six little coffins.

I have one more cat to care for, and then I'm done. :wink:

Keep posting the pictures, cats, dogs or any animal you care about. :yes:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Esme, sunning herself with the Atlas mountains behind her...


----------



## gsimmons (Jan 19, 2017)

Here's our two philistines.
Trixie








Jeff


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Lotte the Devon Si-Rex on the left and Jasper the Cornish Rex on the right. Taken years ago, so both in pussy heaven in the sky. Sob Sob.










mike


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Cool, Dexy










And some other dude.


----------



## Timemachine.fi (Mar 30, 2017)

Lots of lazy cats...


----------



## kum (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Last week we bought some new dining room furniture including a new dresser unit. On top of it was our Sapphires ashes - they've been there since she passed away over 4 years ago. We keep meaning to put her out in the garden in one of her favourite spots. I guess this year will be the year we actually get round to doing it.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Cats are.......a bit pi$$ed off these days, I should think.... :laugh:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Our last cat, Herbie lived to the good age of 20.He was a really placid boy and could schmooze for Britain.

We already had 3 cats when HE decided he'd join us. Once he'd been coming round for a while his owners took his tag off and he joined us for good.


----------



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

When I bought my own place in '01 I went to the local sanctuary and instantly plucked a frightened looking calico/tortie queen from the bunch. Ali was about 6, her teeth already falling out etc. but she just wanted warmth and attention. She plodded on for another 11 years or so before she found the warm spot up in the sky. Best cat that's ever owned me by a country mile! I was going to have a break until a friend phoned me to say a stray cat had been living in his back garden for the last week, eating bits of food out of the grid. I went around with the cat carrier and she came home with me. A quick trip to the vets for spaying and chipping and she's been with me for the last 5 years or so. At home now, no doubt causing all manner of ructions! Zab is a great little hunter and always wants to be chasing or playing with something. Not the most affectionate cat but a real character!

As a hopeless Man City fan the cat's are burdened with ex players names; Ali was named after the mercurial Ali Benarbia who'd scored on the day I collected the cat. Likewise the City legend that was Pablo Zabaleta had scored the day that my friend introduced me to my new furry friend! I don't thing they bear a grudge for me giving them male names? Pics to follow...

Zab is the little tyke in my profile pic, nosing around for something to play with as per usual! :tongue:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Gypsy is 22 years old, and has therefore earned the right to lounge around doing nothing all day:



:laugh:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Buuk said:


> When I bought my own place in '01 I went to the local sanctuary and instantly plucked a frightened looking calico/tortie queen from the bunch. Ali was about 6, her teeth already falling out etc. but she just wanted warmth and attention. She plodded on for another 11 years or so before she found the warm spot up in the sky. Best cat that's ever owned me by a country mile! I was going to have a break until a friend phoned me to say a stray cat had been living in his back garden for the last week, eating bits of food out of the grid. I went around with the cat carrier and she came home with me. A quick trip to the vets for spaying and chipping and she's been with me for the last 5 years or so. At home now, no doubt causing all manner of ructions! Zab is a great little hunter and always wants to be chasing or playing with something. Not the most affectionate cat but a real character!
> 
> As a hopeless Man City fan the cat's are burdened with ex players names; Ali was named after the mercurial Ali Benarbia who'd scored on the day I collected the cat. Likewise the City legend that was Pablo Zabaleta had scored the day that my friend introduced me to my new furry friend! I don't thing they bear a grudge for me giving them male names? Pics to follow...
> 
> Zab is the little tyke in my profile pic, nosing around for something to play with as per usual! :tongue:


 Cat's are by nature reds. :tongue:

When we had two females in the late 80's the younger one had kittens but t'other one looked after them.



Davey P said:


> Gypsy is 22 years old, and has therefore earned the right to lounge around doing nothing all day:
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


 Doesn't look bad for 22 and has certainty earned the right to lounge about.

Our 'lad' who lived to 20 was so placid, birds would land near him on my bike shed.The other tom, George, would fly after them but Herbie never bothered


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Turpinr said:


> Doesn't look bad for 22 and has certainty earned the right to lounge about.
> 
> Our 'lad' who lived to 20 was so placid, birds would land near him on my bike shed.The other tom, George, would fly after them but Herbie never bothered


 Gypsy is an indoor cat (Ruthie's choice, not mine), so is not subjected to any stresses, or outside dangers from our neighbours' various cats and dogs... and of course she is thoroughly spoiled. No wonder she's lived so long! :laugh:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Davey P said:


> Gypsy is an indoor cat (Ruthie's choice, not mine), so is not subjected to any stresses, or outside dangers from our neighbours' various cats and dogs... and of course she is thoroughly spoiled. No wonder she's lived so long! :laugh:


 That would explain it hahaha.

When my wife had gone to work, Herbie would go next door and settle down like royalty on her sofa.

Sometimes we'd have to go round for him after work and he'd be sitting there like little Lord Fauntleroy.Other times she'd carry ???? him round

The woman always made a fuss of him when he went there on his holidays.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

We have two new arrivals later today



















Never had a cat as a pet before but since Cody ( our Staffy/Lab cross dog) passed away last year Alfie (Stafy/Lurcher Cross) has needed a friend , we tried him with other dogs at an Animal Sanctuary Ruth Volunteers for but he was having nothing to do with them so we introduced him to Ginger and Diddles ( Names will be changed to Dave and Dolly) and all went well at the sanctuary , 6 visits later and all is still good so they will be coming home today .


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

This our Smokey, He's very chilled, When we went to the shelter to get a moggie, He sat back at feeding time and let the rest eat first!

He has a large body but tiny head!!, The woven rush mat that he's laid on is one metre diameter, When he used to sprawl out on it, He was the same length!, Back when this pic was taken he used to run in to the conservatory at speed and dive on the mat attacking it until he tore the centre out of it and it had to go in the bin!

Recently he's become very aged and sleeps a lot, He had an ear infection that wouldn't get better after two trips to the vet and two courses of eardrops, He's also stone deaf, I think he was a lot older than the two years that the rescue centre told us 










This lady is Daisy, She has long fur and looked large but is very scrawny under the fur!, She hated men , The last owners let her live outside most of the time and when she was brought in for meds, The husband held her whilst the wife administered the meds, She badly resented being held down!

She wouldn't come to me at all and ran away when I came in the room but the wife was ill last year and spent a month in hospital so I had to do the feeding, I was amazed when she came and sat on my knee one day! :swoon: Even after the wife came home, She came to me more than her!!

She seems to have become a very loving cat and comes running some days to be stroked!!, Both cats are house cats, She's scared now to go out and runs away when the door is opened, He went out when we first got him and didn't return for a month, Worried the wife sick!!










This is my sons cat that he inherited with the house he bought, The lady he bought the house from was an acute alchoholic and passed away during the sale so the divorced husband took over the sale, When they moved in her cat (Which he named Sausage) wandered in and introduced himself!!, He has a small house outside for when the weather turns bad but stays inside mostly as he likes creature comforts!!










We thought that his Moustache made him look a bit Lordly so my lad dressed him accordingly on his laptop!! :thumbs_up:










And he likes nothing more than when the lad searches for cat porn for him!! 










John


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Dave one of our cats is in stalk mode and hiding from us :laugh:









He does like his tunnel


----------



## Hayballs (Oct 19, 2018)

Here's Zoe. 18 years old. Got her from Cats Protection League. Quite a solitary cat, likes a cuddle but then is happy to walk away. Sleeps a lot now and loves a box.



















Also been known to sit in the tumble trier but I'll have to find that pic.

Daughter has two Bengals who are gorgeous


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Another pic of my sons cat, He told me he made it a fort!! :naughty: :mad0218:










John


----------

